# Who are the best College players ever?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Something that i've always wondered...

I've heard about Pete Maravich's offensive exploits...
Kareem and Walton's UCLA dominance...
Larry Bird, Oscar Robertson and few more...

What would you say were the players who dominated College? Why?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Bill Walton.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Bill Walton.


Why?


----------



## adomis82 (Aug 30, 2004)

Because Bill Walton dominated in college at UCLA


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>adomis82</b>!
> Because Bill Walton dominated in college at UCLA


Didn't Lew did the same?


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Nobody here has too much of an idea who was the best because noone ever saw the 70's, 60's or 50's.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Bill Walton may be the greatest college basketball player ever.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Austin Carr and Pistol Pete are up there for best players. 

How would you define best players because college is different from the NBA because these guys are only there 3 (remember freshmen were ineligible for a long time) or 4 years.

If I had to say one player, it had to be Lew Alcindor. He came out of Power Memorial and was absolutely dominant. UCLA was basically untouchable with him and they actually outlawed the dunk to prevent him from dominating and they still won all those championships with him.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Walton, Alcindor, Pete Maravich, David Thompson, Rick Barry... just some of them.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Walton, Alcindor, Pete Maravich, David Thompson, Rick Barry... just some of them.


dude you're 20.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I didnt watch much college ball when I was younger, but somebody tell me why Christian Laettner is in such high regard. Also why do you think some of the greatest college players ever dont become some of the NBA greatest players. Like Danny Manning, Laettner, Carr..etc...

I know its a combination of things and a pretty broad question, but it just baffles me how it happens in a lot of cases. Some of the best college players turn out to be the worst pros..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I think Austin Carr and Pistol Pete are up there for best players.
> 
> How would you define best players because college is different from the NBA because these guys are only there 3 (remember freshmen were ineligible for a long time) or 4 years.
> ...


What was that game ("The Game" before 78-79) where UCLA was defeated in the Final 4? Was it ElvinHaye's team?

Austin Carr? I'll look him up... :greatjob:


----------



## jaimedun34 (Jun 19, 2003)

HallOfFamer, Laettner is considered a great college player because he had a great college career at Duke. He played in 4 straight Final Fours, and had 2 straight Nat'l Championships. It helped that he had great teammates like Bobby Hurley and Grant Hill, but Laettner was just a spectacular player. I think he is the NCAA Tournament's All-Time Leading Scorer.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> I didnt watch much college ball when I was younger, but somebody tell me why Christian Laettner is in such high regard. Also why do you think some of the greatest college players ever dont become some of the NBA greatest players. Like Danny Manning, Laettner, Carr..etc...
> 
> I know its a combination of things and a pretty broad question, but it just baffles me how it happens in a lot of cases. Some of the best college players turn out to be the worst pros..


Some say it's the "Duke's curse"...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> I didnt watch much college ball when I was younger, but somebody tell me why Christian Laettner is in such high regard. Also why do you think some of the greatest college players ever dont become some of the NBA greatest players. Like Danny Manning, Laettner, Carr..etc...


Well I will answer Danny Manning and Laettner in word word. Injuries. 

Laettner's achilles has never been the same and neither has he. Manning had that knee injury which basically finished him and turned him from a star to an also ran. 

Honestly, I never saw them as being great in the pros (they sorta peaked early), but that doesn't mean they couldn't have been multiple time all-stars. 

I have never really researched Austin Carr, but I'll have to do that one of these days.

Edit: When I say researched I mean his NBA career.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jaimedun34</b>!
> HallOfFamer, Laettner is considered a great college player because he had a great college career at Duke. He played in 4 straight Final Fours, and had 2 straight Nat'l Championships. It helped that he had great teammates like Bobby Hurley and Grant Hill, but Laettner was just a spectacular player. I think he is the NCAA Tournament's All-Time Leading Scorer.


Though Ive never seen the full game, I think that Laettner turn around jumpshot over Jamal Mashburn???  and Kentucky is one of the greatest sports moments Ive seen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> What was that game ("The Game" before 78-79) where UCLA was defeated in the Final 4? Was it ElvinHaye's team?
> ...


Austin Carr, played for Notre Dame. 

As for "the Game" it was played in the Astrodome, but it was a regular season game between Houston and UCLA. The Big E, went for like over 50 in that game. I've seen the tape on ESPN classic, it was a phenomenal game.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> 
> 
> dude you're 20.


Oh, so *that's* why it says 20 next to Nevus' age.

Because he's 20 years old.

Gosh, how did you get to be so perceptive?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> Though Ive never seen the full game, I think that Laettner turn around jumpshot over Jamal Mashburn???  and Kentucky is one of the greatest sports moments Ive seen.


It wasn't over Mashburn. Mashburn had already fouled out. It was over Gimel Martinez and John Pelphrey.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, so *that's* why it says 20 next to Nevus' age.
> ...


I'm overcome with emotion... my parents never told me when I was born, so I never knew my age. But now, thanks to this poster, I have learned the truth about myself. It's time for me to start a new life, now with the new knowledge of my place in the world.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm overcome with emotion... my parents never told me when I was born, so I never knew my age. But now, thanks to this poster, I have learned the truth about myself. It's time for me to start a new life, now with the new knowledge of my place in the world.


OHHHHHHHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHH!!!, DIG IT. :laugh:


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm overcome with emotion... my parents never told me when I was born, so I never knew my age. But now, thanks to this poster, I have learned the truth about myself. It's time for me to start a new life, now with the new knowledge of my place in the world.


Are you upset that I uncovered your obvious lack of knowledge of players that played before the 1990's?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you upset that I uncovered your obvious lack of knowledge of players that played before the 1990's?


No, I'm actually pretty okay with it.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I'm actually pretty okay with it.


Just checking man. I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm continually amazed at the abundant amount of less-than-intelligent people we have on this planet.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

im continually amazed at how many people talk about stuff that they know nothing about.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh sweet Irony, how I love thee.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Oh sweet Irony, how I love thee.


I like how you're funny.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> im continually amazed at how many people talk about stuff that they know nothing about.


Nevus could be an expert on basketball played in the 60's and 70's. Sure scientists weren't around when dinosaurs were but they got a pretty damn good idea about them now don't they? There are these things called tapes that you can watch of old games and other ways to find out about players in an older age. Nevus very well could have watched tapes, and read reports and you have no clue as to whether he did that or not. So do not assume he knows nothing about this topic.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> Nevus could be an expert on basketball played in the 60's and 70's. Sure scientists weren't around when dinosaurs were but they got a pretty damn good idea about them now don't they? There are these things called tapes that you can watch of old games and other ways to find out about players in an older age. Nevus very well could have watched tapes, and read reports and you have no clue as to whether he did that or not. So do not assume he knows nothing about this topic.


I think I'd rather assume, because I know he doesn't know, and so does he. Talking straight from the behind. Everyone is the expert.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Street & Smith's had an excellent magazine on this subject (Top 100 players) earlier in the year. If you see it somewhere, be sure to pick it up, the magazine is really a must read for the basketball fan, whether college or pro is your choice. The panel consisted of 50 writers and coaches well versed in the history of college basketball.

Anyways, here's the top 10 from the magazine:

10. Jerry West
9. The Big "E", Elvin Hayes
8. Wilt Chamberlain
7. David Thompson
6. Larry Bird
5. Pete Maravich
4. Bill Russell
3. Oscar Robertson
2. Bill Walton
1. Kareem

Hard to argue with that list, and the #1 slot was pretty unanimous. 

Other notables:


100. Antawn Jamison
81. John Wooden (yes, as a player, he's in the HOF as both a player and a coach)
76. Chris Webber
72. Karl Malone
57. Steve Alford - guy I grew up admiring, may have had the sweetest stroke in college b-ball history. Too bad he was too slow for the NBA
46. Shane Battier - a little high on this list IMO. 
39. Len Bias
37. Larry Johnson - One of my most favorites to watch in college. The 1989-91 Runnin Rebs were probably the most exciting team to watch
36. Darrell Griffith - Owner of one of the all-time nicknames, "Dr. Dunkenstein"
34. Shaq
28. Tim Duncan
27. Akeem (in college, it was Akeem) Olajuwon
19. Austin Carr
17. Christian Laettner
13. Michael Jordan
12. Jerry Lucas - Kind of a shock that he was left out of the top 10
11. Magic


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Where was Patrick Ewing? He was better than Olajuwon in college. 

And like I had said, Lew Alcindor (Abdul-Jabbar) was the best.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Where was Patrick Ewing? He was better than Olajuwon in college.


At #15, before Ralph Sampson (16), and after Bill Bradley (14). Ewing over Sampson is a tough call. Had Sampson's Cavaliers been able to win at least one NCAA Champsionship, old Ralphy would be in the top 10.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> 
> 
> At #15, before Ralph Sampson (16), and after Bill Bradley (14). Ewing over Sampson is a tough call. Had Sampson's Cavaliers been able to win at least one NCAA Champsionship, old Ralphy would be in the top 10.


Well it wasn't his fault, but his Virginia teams choked a lot and were known for choking. Remember when they lost to Chaminade.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

This is pure homerism coming from me right now, but Dan Issel and Cliff Hagan deserve some consideration, who were both in the Street & Smith's Top 100 magazine already mentioned. Obviously all of these guys mentioned in this thread, including Issel and Hagan, were WAY before my time, but I have more than studied their careers and I have more than seen my fair share of old tapes of them playing.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

> 37. Larry Johnson - One of my most favorites to watch in college. The 1989-91 Runnin Rebs were probably the most exciting team to watch


That was my team. They just destroyed teams, ripped their hearts out. I don't care where Tark got the players from, they performed on the court!:yes: The NCAA chased him around and never could catch him!

The game against Loyola after Gathers died, they whipped them so badly they would not show the score.

The final against Duke:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: That was so much fun to watch. :rbanana: :wbanana: 

I still believe certain players were on the take for the rematch the next year. I know certain players from that team were banned from the NBA. we don't talk about that game:no:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> 
> 
> That was my team. They just destroyed teams, ripped their hearts out. I don't care where Tark got the players from, they performed on the court!:yes: The NCAA chased him around and never could catch him!
> ...


That UNLV team was dirtier than Tara Reid's underwear. Everyone was on the take. Watching that game against Duke where they lost, I will always believe they threw that game because that was a great team even with all their stars. UNLV is still paying for the sins of Tark and his shady business. Karma is a biatch.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> That UNLV team was dirtier than Tara Reid's underwear. Everyone was on the take. Watching that game against Duke where they lost, I will always believe they threw that game because that was a great team even with all their stars. UNLV is still paying for the sins of Tark and his shady business. Karma is a biatch.


I was just watching the CBS tourney video from 1990. The athleticism and intensity was just unbelievable; rediculous for a college team.

The worst part is that Tark is gone, and UNLV continues to pay the price. Odom should've been a Rebel.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> Street & Smith's had an excellent magazine on this subject (Top 100 players) earlier in the year. If you see it somewhere, be sure to pick it up, the magazine is really a must read for the basketball fan, whether college or pro is your choice. The panel consisted of 50 writers and coaches well versed in the history of college basketball.
> 
> Anyways, here's the top 10 from the magazine:
> ...


Out of curiosity... Where was James Worthy rated?


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity... Where was James Worthy rated?


#45, just before Shane Battier. A bit low, IMO. His status was probably affected by the great players (and Dean's system)around him


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ive debated this a lot with people. The usual choice is Pete Maravich or Alcindor, Ive even heard people throw in Danny Manning. This is such a hard thing to debate. There are so many college players and so many decades that this debate covers. 

In my opinion I think that Larry Bird is the best college player ever:

College Player of the Year 1979
30.3 ppg - 5th all time in college
81-13 overall at INDIANA STATE UNIVERSITY! (Cmon)
Led ISU to the championship game!

I think he should be considered the top college player ever. Never has one player done so much with so little. ISU was total crap and he turned them into National Title contenders. Other players besides Pete Maravich had other All Americans or other top highschool players on their teams. Its hard for me to not say Pistol Pete since I go to LSU and all and 44 ppg is just nuts, but I believe that Larry with his legendary run to the title game makes him the top.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> 
> 17. Christian Laettner
> 13. Michael Jordan
> ...


Why is Jordan so high? In fact, he has no business being ahead of Laettner, who pretty much equaled or surpassed him in every team or individual accomplisment.


----------



## adomis82 (Aug 30, 2004)

Kenyon Martin might be my favortie college basketball player of all time to watch. It seemed like he was a man amoung boys all the time playing on a 9 ft rim. His dunks, the way he'd swat the **** out of everyone.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I go with Danny Manning


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Manning the best ever?

Well then your either a homer or a moron - and I know your not a moron. So homer it is.

The only case for Manning is that he lead a not so elite team to the final four and title. The same case can be made for a Carmelo Anthony for example.

Of course he had much better career stats, but they are not distinguishable from most in the top 20 anyway.

Top 20 perhaps? number 1 - absurd.


----------



## a (Aug 25, 2002)

No doubt its David Thompson. GO PACK


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Glen Rice*

2442 Career Points

U-M and Big Ten Record

NCAA tournament record with 184 points in six games

U-M record single-season scoring (949 points)

U-M record single-season three-point field goal percentage (.516)


----------



## GT_Sal (Oct 16, 2004)

*Bill Walton* 

Terrific scorer
Great passer
Unmatched defender
Unparelleled *Winner*


----------

